
This is what the reversible USB cable looks like - srikar
http://www.theverge.com/2014/4/2/5573680/first-images-of-the-reversible-usb-cable
======
unwind
This is very interesting!

It's too bad that none of the sources I could find say anything about how this
is going to work.

I hope it is more like traditional USB than Lightning, i.e. somewhat simpler
(Lightning puts _a lot_ of complexity inside the cable). In a way, it's a bit
sad to lose USB's clean differentiation of host (A) and device (B) ports, but
I guess nobody really understood those or cared. Symmetry is simpler.

